# Sandpaper



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Have any of you tried the Klingspor retail website for sandpaper, disks and belts? The prices seem very reasonable and they have a wide selection.

TTG


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

I did got some 5" 8 hole disc sand paper from them. Worth the coins and they are quick in delivery.


----------

